# Slovak: huncút



## Encolpius

Zdravím, našiel som v slovníku slovo huncút, huncútik. V maďarčine bežné slovo. Otázka: používa sa to bežne aj v slovenčine? Keby som niekomu povedal, "ty si ale (veľký)huncút / huncútik" [alebo nejaký iný podobný správny idiomatický výraz tohoto typu???], mohol by sa uraziť? Vďaka.


----------



## Azori

Používa sa, ale myslím si, že väčšinou v súvislosti s deťmi - napadajú mi napr. také synonymné výrazy ako beťár a šinter - čo viem z okolia tak sa zvykne hovoriť takým živším deťom, napr. keď vystrájajú, robia neplechu a pod. Huncút v súvislosti s dospelým neviem či som už počula, ale asi ešte nie, aj keď určite sa dá aj tak použiť - je to trošku také smiešne slovo...


----------



## bibax

Moje babička používala slovo "huncut" i v češtině. Tak jsem na něj od dětství zvyklý. O mém strýci, který se rád napil, říkala, že je to "bitong". Právě teď jsem zjistil, že slovo bitang (naničhodník) je ve slovníku slovenského jazyka. Znáte ho, užívá se na Slovensku? Ve slovenštině jsem ho nikdy neslyšel.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> O mém strýci, který se rád napil, říkala, že je to "bitong". Právě teď jsem zjistil, že slovo bitang (naničhodník) je ve slovníku slovenského jazyka. Znáte ho, užívá se na Slovensku? Ve slovenštině jsem ho nikdy neslyšel.


Nie... nič mi to nehovorí... Je možné, že sa to používa niekde regionálne.

Ale našla som niečo o tomto slove (i keď je to už zo staršieho článku - z roku 1970):





> Slovo _bitang_ sme síce prevzali z maďarčiny, ale Maďari ho majú od husitských
> vojsk na Slovensku, resp. v hornom Uhorsku. Maďarské _bitang_
> malo v 15. storočí ten istý význam ako staročeské _bitunk_, t. j . „korisť,
> delenie koristi". Až od 16. storočia nadobudlo aj význam „tulák, lotor".



str.265, pdf - http://www.juls.savba.sk/ediela/ks/1970/8/ks1970-8.lq.pdf


----------



## bibax

Jasně, bitunk (bituňk). Německý původ z toho přímo čiší (die Erbeutung).


----------



## Azori

V slovníku slovenského jazyka zo šesťdesiatych rokov je slovo bitang označené ako nárečové:

http://slovniky.korpus.sk/?w=bitang...sssj2&d=scs&d=sss&d=peciar&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#

A prebraté bolo z maďarčiny ale do maďarčiny sa dostalo z nemčiny (podľa ďalšieho slovníka, ak tomu dobre rozumiem...)


----------



## Azori

Ešte niečo k slovu _huncút_:





> ... v predspisovnom období slovenčiny znamenalo substantivum _huncút_ ,podlý, nečestný človek, ničomník, naničhodník, darebák', sloveso _huncútovať_ malo význam ,prezývať huncútom, naničhodníkom, darebákom'...





> Zdá sa, že na starší, pejoratívny význam poukazujú ustálené spojenia _huncútska choroba_ ,namáhavá, ťažká choroba, ktorá sa končí smrťou', _huncútska robota_ ,namáhavá, ťažká práca', ktoré sa zachovali v niektorých slovenských nárečiach.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish it is  *huncwot *(from German _Hundsfott), _with the same meaning as in Slovak, now rare but comprehensible.


----------



## Encolpius

Azori said:


> ....je to trošku také smiešne slovo...



to som chcel počuť...



marco_2 said:


> In Polish it is  *huncwot *(from German _Hundsfott), _with the same meaning as in Slovak, now rare but comprehensible.



Wow, very interesting you have it, too....but I am afraid the Polish huncwot is not as humorous as the Slovak/Hungarian one...


----------



## čo bolí to prebolí

> Právě teď jsem zjistil, že slovo bitang (naničhodník) je ve slovníku slovenského jazyka. Znáte ho, užívá se na Slovensku? Ve slovenštině jsem ho nikdy neslyšel.



Ja som niekoľkokrát počul bibtang.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> to som chcel počuť...


Počuť? Ehm...


----------



## Daniel.N

It's also found in colloquial Croatian, in northern parts.
http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fVtkWxY=&keyword=huncut


----------



## siares

Encolpius said:


> Keby som niekomu povedal, "ty si ale (veľký)huncút / huncútik" [alebo nejaký iný podobný správny idiomatický výraz tohoto typu???], mohol by sa uraziť?


Je to veľmi milé slovo - teda dnes - 'Ty si teda huncút!' takmer znamená 'Máš iskru!'.


----------



## francisgranada

Ja to slovo poznám približne v tom význame, ako sa dnes používa aj slovo _beťár_, a to tak v slovenčine ako v maďarčine. Nehovorím o historických _beťároch (zbojníkoch) _ako Juro Jánošík,  Sobri Jóska, Rózsa Sándor, etc. ..., ale o dnešnom význame slova. _Bitang _mi pripadá trochu negatívne, kdežto _huncút _a _beťár  _dnes nie. 

P.S. Uraziť sa možno na kadečo, ale nemyslím si, žeby slovo _huncút _bola urážka.


----------

